
Does Crypto = Dotcom? - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/does-crypto-dotcom-a6b4574ce682
======
reti
Why does the chart suggest bitcoin has only been around for a year?

~~~
MR4D
Because it helps tell the narrative of a "bubble".

If bitcoin is a bubble, it will scare away investors.

If it is not a bubble, then people might take money from elsewhere and put it
into bitcoin.

Look at the people who have an interest in bitcoin being a bubble, and you'll
see the strings they are pulling on.

